# Going out in the coop today.



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband is out putting up the roosting poles and nesting boxes and putting the linoleum on the floor of our coop. The birds are going out today. We will leave the brooder lights on for them in there though. The 10 day forecast shows no low temps below 40 degrees at night so it's time. I think the dust from them in the house is making my allergies crazy. 

We are going to let the biggest ones (about 4 weeks old) into the coop itself and keep the 3 weeks olds separate in a dog crate for a week or so until they get to know each other. They have been in separate brooders but are quickly catching up in size. Hopefully all goes well!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I booted mine out yestarday  Boy is it calmer in the house now lol. Mine are 3 weeks old, I took their heat lamp away over a week ago.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Your weather seems similar to mine (maybe colder) do you think 4 week olds are fine without a light? Maybe put it on at night only?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it got down to 40' last night, I did not give a lamp out with the chicks and when I went to open the coop up everyone was looking good. I would say 4 weeks is fine without a lamp. 
Heres a pic from a few minutes ago when I opened up  Ignore the nail sticking out lol I guess I missed the wood when I nail in the roost. I fixed it this morning.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Oohhhh polish chicks. I'm jealous! The birds are officially in their own home! After a big hiccup today I wasn't sure we would get them out there. My husband had a kickback on his table saw and it smashed the tip of his finger. I almost had a heart attack thinking he cut his finger! After some icing and eating lunch he got back to work with as much help as I can be 8 months pregnant watching two little ones! 

We had all of them outside all day. The 19 day olds first time all together. They had a blast really getting to spread their wings. Since they have been kept in separate brooders we put the oldest into to coop and set up the "babies" in a dog crate. After a week or two we will let them all out together. We have the brooder light on over the youngest because they are only partially feathered. I think since the coop is small (4x8x8 )that the light will throw off enough heat for the entire coop. Here's hoping everything goes well. I'm an over nervous momma! I know it's sealed tight and nothing can get in to them so as long as they are warm and the light stays put (it's super secured) all will be well. I will be out there At 6 am to check!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Inside!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great !! Good job.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Outside


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Well they survived the night! They were very excited to see me this morning. The coop didn't feel too warm but no one seemed all fluffed up and they weren't huddled together. It's going to be around 70 today so once it warms up a bit I'm going to turn the light off and open their windows. I should keep them in the coop for a week or two before I let them out so they understand that is their home right?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a fence around the coop area or do you plan to free range ?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Free range only. We are going to build a temporary run for when we go to the hospital and when we go on vacation so its easy for the sitter to wrangle them up. But since I'm home all the time they will just have full run of the yard.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Then yeah I would leave them in the coop for now. With them being so young it may take a little longer for them to go in on their own from free ranging. I kept mine in the coop the first week then let them in the run until they were about 6 weeks old. I dont recall having an issue getting them back in at that point, but I really dont remember. I know the first few days when they were in the run we have to coral them to get them in the coop.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Kids are napping so I went out and sat in the coop with some live mealworms. The birds seem super skittish. They usually fight over me but they didn't really want to be touched. So I just fed them and let them come to me when they were ready. The smallest ones weren't sure what to do with the worms at first! I've opened the windows I hope the coop isn't going to get too hot for them though. It's right in the sun, I put a thermometer in it and will check as the day warms up.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is way more stressful than I ever imagined it would be! I'm so worried about them out there! Part of me is so happy they are out of the dining room and the other part of me wants to cry because I don't have constant access to them!


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

I feel your pain! Mine are all 4 weeks old now and in the coop. Every time the sun comes out I feel like I have to open the windows to keep them from cooking. Then the wind blows and I feel the need to close the windows and plug in another heat lamp... Our coop is about 8 miles from my house so I am constantly motoring back and fourth. We have a family of Red Fox that lives in our woods, and a couple mink that live in the backyard lake also two bird hunting dogs in the house so I didn't even dare put them at the house. 

Your coop looks great! This chicken hobby is a lot of fun!


----------

